# opera food



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

a person posted this on face book. just a share: "At Tosca last night, our enjoyment of the performance was once again marred by the noise of popcorn-chomping and the rustling of candy wrappers. Am I alone in wishing noisy snacks were prohibited?"


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Alone? I'm surprised this even happens! I've attended opera performances across Europe, and in Australia, and I've never encountered this ever ... not in 30 years of opera-going. Is it an American thing?

I always expect absolute silence, and with the exception of the odd cough, I usually get it. Most of the audiences I join seem to be fully engaged in the music. I doubt any European opera house would let you in with food. And if you took it in, you'd be loudly hissed at by your neighbours.

On the lighter side ... Lensky's book suggestion looks genuinely interesting.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

ldiat said:


> a person posted this on face book. just a share: "At Tosca last night, our enjoyment of the performance was once again marred by the noise of popcorn-chomping and the rustling of candy wrappers. Am I alone in wishing noisy snacks were prohibited?"


I believe the original complaint was in regards to seeing the Live In HD broadcast in a cinema, which for me puts a different spin on things.

I mean, I would prefer people were more quiet even during cinema screenings of opera transmissions, but audiences tend to feel entitled to make noise when in the house for operas and symphony concerts, so I see no likelihood of getting people to be quiet in a cinema.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I think it was at a Phoenix Symphony concert where after intermission the couple behind me proceeded to eat a bag of potato chips. Fortunately it was a single-serving size.

While attending San Francisco Opera I have sat next to/near people eating peanuts in their seat after intermission. 

At the Metropolitan Opera I have sat next to someone chewing gum - loudly, smacking, with an open mouth - throughout the first act. I actually said something to that person; they did not return for the second act which felt unfortunate, but I have a hard time feeling bad about it.

I can almost understand chewing gum, and I certainly can get hungry during long operas and the intermissions are rarely long enough with lines for the restroom, lines for concessions, and even lines to get out of the theater. I am not sure if people think they're being quiet and no one will notice, or if they just don't care and feel entitled to do whatever they want.


When I hear people complaining about teenagers and young adults feeling too entitled I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I saw Simon Boccanegra in Sydney last year. The people behind me walked in 15 minutes into the performance, then pulled out sweets and started chatting. This is why I always carry an electric cattle-prod.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

ldiat said:


> a person posted this on face book. just a share: "At Tosca last night, our enjoyment of the performance was once again marred by the noise of popcorn-chomping and the rustling of candy wrappers. Am I alone in wishing noisy snacks were prohibited?"


The cinema broadcast I presume? Not much one can do apart from sit in the front row.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Add to your list perfumes, garlic breath and those obnoxious "bravo" people who need to show off before the music has even stopped and the curtain has fallen.

However, I have found a good way to stop those who are hellbent to get down the aisle at curtain calls. I simply drop my purse or program and take time trying to retrieve it. 
They drive me crazy with their rudeness after a beautiful heartfelt performance, they couldn't have the common decency to at least applaud in place one time to show their appreciation.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

ldiat said:


> a person posted this on face book. just a share: "At Tosca last night, our enjoyment of the performance was once again marred by the noise of popcorn-chomping and the rustling of candy wrappers. *Am I alone in wishing noisy snacks were prohibited?*"


In my first Opera screening with the 2016 _Tristan und Isolde,_ I was the one bringing Walkers and eating them carefully during Act I. You should have witnessed such a ridiculous opera beginner like me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> a person posted this on face book. just a share: "At Tosca last night, our enjoyment of the performance was once again marred by the noise of popcorn-chomping and the rustling of candy wrappers. Am I alone in wishing noisy snacks were prohibited?"


We had some people in the cinema last year doing the same, someone spoke to them and they just stopped and apologised.
Not seeing them this year though.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

nina foresti said:


> those obnoxious "bravo" people


Those same obnoxious people who insist on shouting "bravo" even for the female performers? Yeah, they make me cringe.

_Brava für die Damen ... Brava!_


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

There was me thinking that this would be a thread about Tournedos Rossini and Peach Melba...

N.


----------

